# LMR and GMR



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

went to the LMR in loveland river was up didn't stay... then drove to hamilton
fished the boat launch i lost three lures and headed home with my girlfriend 
and dog now i know where to go for small mouth is at the boat launch
or walk to the dam


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you catch a fish? Next time please post some pictures of them or your girlfriend or at least your dog.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

didn't catch nothing i do have a pic of my dog


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice Dog!! How bout a picture of the boat ramp?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks battery died no car charger


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a dog that looked just like that. Mostly lab but he had no fetch in him. Found him on the golf course bothering the members when I was changing the holes and tees. rode around in the cart with me for the rest of the day so I took him home. Found the owner through the paper a week later then after the owners got him they brought him back to me later that day.........


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

That's how I found my wife


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

ROCKS said:


> That's how I found my wife


You found her on a golf course bothering people, threw her in a golf cart, brought her home and found her owner through the classifieds who gave her back to you? Awesome!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> You found her on a golf course bothering people, threw her in a golf cart, brought her home and found her owner through the classifieds who gave her back to you? Awesome!


Sounds legit


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Went to the LMR today. River was up. Lost some grubs. My dog has fleas.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Its been a while since we had a thread with Ba's momma in it. glad to see she's back I'd wondered what happened to her..


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

TB if you spent more time fishing and less time just naming fishing spots and taking pictures you might catch some fish. 

I would be out fishing instead of reading this crap but Bigfoot pushed me down a 20' cliff on my first day of musky hunting and injured my knee. 

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

imalt said:


> TB if you spent more time fishing and less time just naming fishing spots and taking pictures you might catch some fish.
> 
> I would be out fishing instead of reading this crap but Bigfoot pushed me down a 20' cliff on my first day of musky hunting and injured my knee.
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


At least you avoided the creek goats this time!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> At least you avoided the creek goats this time!


i heard banjos was in a hurt to get out of there scratch my shin in the process


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm confused but there may be an opportunity here to learn something. You lost three lures at the Hamilton boat launch, didn't catch anything but now you know that's where to go for smallmouth. How did you arrive at that conclusion? I'm probably thick headed but I don't get the connection.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i forgot how to get to the dam... so i tried the boat launch
with a cold front came through slows them down what lure do i use for suspended bass


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the most confusing conversation I have ever read on my life .... I think some one needs to take trail break fishin and give him a few spots to try.... Cause this is crazy lol


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

last spring two member did take me


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> I'm confused but there may be an opportunity here to learn something. You lost three lures at the Hamilton boat launch, didn't catch anything but now you know that's where to go for smallmouth. How did you arrive at that conclusion? I'm probably thick headed but I don't get the connection.


This one is easy Shaggy. With all those lures caught on the bottom they are attracting all the smallmouth to that spot. Those are fish attractors not lost lures. TB is on to something here.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

imalt said:


> This one is easy Shaggy. With all those lures caught on the bottom they are attracting all the smallmouth to that spot. Those are fish attractors not lost lures. TB is on to something here.


Aaahhh. Now I get it!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

imalt said:


> This one is easy Shaggy. With all those lures caught on the bottom they are attracting all the smallmouth to that spot. Those are fish attractors not lost lures. TB is on to something here.


rats my secret is out


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

gibson330usa said:


> Went to the LMR today. River was up. Lost some grubs. My dog has fleas.


lol...you're killin' me, Gibs. Did you actually fish or did you just misplace some grubs?

"He'll be here allz the veek."


----------

